# John Deere windshield



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

On our 7510 the small windshield behind the clutch pedal came loose ..it appears 2 tabs where welded to the cab frame down on the floor and they broke off. No parts available so I guess I have to fabricate two tabs and reweld them in place did anyone ever run into this on this style tractor


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes just welded two 60h side plates to the angle bracket under the floor mat.


----------

